# New FreeBSD system



## Yandri Loor (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello, I just installed the FreeBSD system and I have some problems, I can not record the screen with audio, sometimes the network hangs, when I have internet I do not have the same capacity as in Windows, it is slower but I do not want to go back to Windows. improve the configuration of my system, the image of the desktop never appears, I have installed feh, and openbox, and neither appears pypanel, maybe something that I need to install.
Here I leave my settings and the ports installed.
xorg.conf.d/screen.conf

```
Section "Screen"
    
    Identifier        "Screen0"
    Device        "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
#    Option        "Stereo"    "0"
#    Option        "nvidiaXineramaInfoOrder"    "DFP-1"
    Option        "metamodes"    "HDMI-0: 1920x1080_60 +0+0; HDMI-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"   
#    Option        "SLI"            "Off"
    Option        "MultiGPU"        "Off"
#    Option        "BaseMosaic"    "off"
    Option        "TwinView"        "0"

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport    0    0
        Depth        24
        Modes        "1280x720"
    
    EndSubSection

EndSection   

Section "Screen"
    
    Identifier        "Screen1"
    Device        "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
#    Option        "Stereo"    "0"
#    Option        "nvidiaXineramaInfoOrder"    "CTR-0"
    Option        "metamodes"    "DVI-I-0: 1280x1024_75 +0+0; {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_75 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_70 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 832x624 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_75 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_72 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_56 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 720x400 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 700x525 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 700x525d60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_75 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_73 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_72 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_60_0 +0+0 {rotation=right}"
#    Option        "SLI"        "Off"
    Option        "MultiGPU"    "Off"
#    Option        "BaseMosaic"    "off"
    Option        "TwinView"        "0"

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport    0    0
        Depth        24
        Modes        "1920x1080" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
        Virtual        2560    1600

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```
xorg.conf.d/monitor

```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier        "DualSreen"
    Screen    0    "Screen0"
    Screen     1    "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0" 
    Option        "Xinerama" "1" 
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier        "Monitor0"
    VendorName    "Unknown"
    ModelName    "DOPPIO"
    HorizSync        30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh    56.0 - 85.0
    Option        "DPMS"
    Option        "DPI"    "96 x 96"
    Option        "Enable"   "1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier        "Monitor1"
    VendorName    "Unknown"
    ModelName    "LG"
    HorizSync        30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh    56.0 - 85.0
    Option        "DPMS"
    Option        "DPI"    "96 x 96"
    Option         "Enable"   "1"

EndSection
```

xorg.conf.d/nvidia.conf


```
Section "Device"

    Identifier        "Device0"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    VendorName    "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName    "GeForce GT 630"
    BusID        "PCI:1:0:0"
    Option        "UseEdidDpi"    "False"
    Option        "DPI"        "96 x 96"
    Screen        0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier        "Device1"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    VendorName    "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName    "GeForce GT 630"
    BusID        "PCI:1:0:0"
    Option        "UseEdidDpi"    "False"
    Option        "DPI"        "96 x 96"
    Screen        1

EndSection
```

xorg.conf.d/modules


```
Section "Module"

    Load     "extmod"
    Load     "glx"
    Load    "record"
    Load    "freetype"
#    Load

EndSection
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 15, 2017)

xorg.conf.d/archive.conf


```
Section "Files"

    ModulePath    "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/cantarell/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/cyrillic/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/dejavu/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/encodings/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/oiio/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/util/"
    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/webfonts/"
#    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts//"
#    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts//"
#    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts//"
#    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts//"
```

xorg.conf.d/mouse.conf


```
Section "InputDevice"
    
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

xorg.conf.d/keyboard.conf


```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier    "keyboard0"
    Driver        "kbd"
#    Driver        "keyboard"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "es,us"
    Option        "XkbVariant"    "deadtilde,dvorak"

EndSection
```

xorg.conf.d/server-layout.conf


```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier    "Layout0"
#    Screen    0    "Screen0"        0         1280
#    Screen    1    "Screen1"        480        0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0"    "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0"        "CorePointer"
#    Option        "Xinerama"        "0"

EndSection
```

/etc/rc.conf


```
# Nombre de Host o de la Maquina

    hostname="lrc572lrc.com"

# Distribucion del teclado

    keymap="es"

# Configuracion de la red


    ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
    ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"

    local_unbound_enable="YES"
    sshd_enable="YES"

# Activacion del mouse

    moused_enable="YES"

    ntpd_enable="YES"

# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable

    dumpdev="AUTO"

# Configuracion xorg

    hald_enable="YES"
    dbus_enable="YES"

# Configuracion tcsd

    tcsd_enable="YES"
    tcsd_mode="emulator"
    tpmd_enable="YES"


# Configuracion para jack audio

    jackd_enable="YES"
    jackd_user="lrc"
    jackd_rtprio="YES"
    jackd_args="-R -doss -r48000 -p1024 -n3 -w16 --capture /dev/dsp0 --playback /dev/dsp0"

# Configuracion de virtualbox

    vboxnet_enable="YES"

# Configuracion para apertura de USB despues de haber añadido la
# lineas a /etc/devfs.rules

    devfs_system_ruleset="system"

# Agregar Linux

linux_enable="YES"
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 15, 2017)

/etc/rc.firewall part 1


```
#!/bin/sh -
# Copyright (c) 1996  Poul-Henning Kamp
# All rights reserved.
#
# Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
# modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions
# are met:
# 1. Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright
#    notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
# 2. Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright
#    notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the
#    documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution.
#
# THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE AUTHOR AND CONTRIBUTORS ``AS IS'' AND
# ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE
# IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE
# ARE DISCLAIMED.  IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHOR OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE
# FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL
# DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS
# OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION)
# HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT
# LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY
# OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF
# SUCH DAMAGE.
#
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/etc/rc.firewall 284920 2015-06-29 07:43:09Z julian $
#

#
# Setup system for ipfw(4) firewall service.
#

# Suck in the configuration variables.
if [ -z "${source_rc_confs_defined}" ]; then
    if [ -r /etc/defaults/rc.conf ]; then
        . /etc/defaults/rc.conf
        source_rc_confs
    elif [ -r /etc/rc.conf ]; then
        . /etc/rc.conf
    fi
fi

############
# Define the firewall type in /etc/rc.conf.  Valid values are:
#   open        - will allow anyone in
#   client      - will try to protect just this machine
#   simple      - will try to protect a whole network
#   closed      - totally disables IP services except via lo0 interface
#   workstation - will try to protect just this machine using stateful
#          firewalling. See below for rc.conf variables used
#   UNKNOWN     - disables the loading of firewall rules.
#   filename    - will load the rules in the given filename (full path required)
#
# For ``client'' and ``simple'' the entries below should be customized
# appropriately.

############
#
# If you don't know enough about packet filtering, we suggest that you
# take time to read this book:
#
#    Building Internet Firewalls, 2nd Edition
#    Brent Chapman and Elizabeth Zwicky
#
#    O'Reilly & Associates, Inc
#    ISBN 1-56592-871-7
#    http://www.ora.com/
#    http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/fire2/
#
# For a more advanced treatment of Internet Security read:
#
#    Firewalls and Internet Security: Repelling the Wily Hacker, 2nd Edition
#    William R. Cheswick, Steven M. Bellowin, Aviel D. Rubin
#
#    Addison-Wesley / Prentice Hall
#    ISBN 0-201-63466-X
#    http://www.pearsonhighered.com/
#    http://www.pearsonhighered.com/educator/academic/product/0,3110,020163466X,00.html
#

setup_loopback() {
    ############
    # Only in rare cases do you want to change these rules
    #
    ${fwcmd} add 100 pass all from any to any via lo0
    ${fwcmd} add 200 deny all from any to 127.0.0.0/8
    ${fwcmd} add 300 deny ip from 127.0.0.0/8 to any
    if [ $ipv6_available -eq 0 ]; then
        ${fwcmd} add 400 deny all from any to ::1
        ${fwcmd} add 500 deny all from ::1 to any
    fi
}

setup_ipv6_mandatory() {
    [ $ipv6_available -eq 0 ] || return 0

    ############
    # Only in rare cases do you want to change these rules
    #
    # ND
    #
    # DAD
    ${fwcmd} add pass ipv6-icmp from :: to ff02::/16
    # RS, RA, NS, NA, redirect...
    ${fwcmd} add pass ipv6-icmp from fe80::/10 to fe80::/10
    ${fwcmd} add pass ipv6-icmp from fe80::/10 to ff02::/16

    # Allow ICMPv6 destination unreachable
    ${fwcmd} add pass ipv6-icmp from any to any icmp6types 1

    # Allow NS/NA/toobig (don't filter it out)
    ${fwcmd} add pass ipv6-icmp from any to any icmp6types 2,135,136
}

if [ -n "${1}" ]; then
    firewall_type="${1}"
fi

. /etc/rc.subr
. /etc/network.subr
afexists inet6
ipv6_available=$?

############
# Set quiet mode if requested
#
case ${firewall_quiet} in
[Yy][Ee][Ss])
    fwcmd="/sbin/ipfw -q"
    ;;
*)
    fwcmd="/sbin/ipfw"
    ;;
esac

############
# Flush out the list before we begin.
#
${fwcmd} -f flush

setup_loopback
setup_ipv6_mandatory

############
# Network Address Translation.  All packets are passed to natd(8)
# before they encounter your remaining rules.  The firewall rules
# will then be run again on each packet after translation by natd
# starting at the rule number following the divert rule.
#
# For ``simple'' firewall type the divert rule should be put to a
# different place to not interfere with address-checking rules.
#
case ${firewall_type} in
[Oo][Pp][Ee][Nn]|[Cc][Ll][Ii][Ee][Nn][Tt])
    case ${natd_enable} in
    [Yy][Ee][Ss])
        if [ -n "${natd_interface}" ]; then
            ${fwcmd} add 50 divert natd ip4 from any to any via ${natd_interface}
        fi
        ;;
    esac
    case ${firewall_nat_enable} in
    [Yy][Ee][Ss])
        if [ -n "${firewall_nat_interface}" ]; then
            if echo "${firewall_nat_interface}" | \
                grep -q -E '^[0-9]+(\.[0-9]+){0,3}$'; then
                firewall_nat_flags="ip ${firewall_nat_interface} ${firewall_nat_flags}"
            else
                firewall_nat_flags="if ${firewall_nat_interface} ${firewall_nat_flags}"
            fi
            ${fwcmd} nat 123 config log ${firewall_nat_flags}
            ${fwcmd} add 50 nat 123 ip4 from any to any via ${firewall_nat_interface}
        fi
        ;;
    esac
esac

############
# If you just configured ipfw in the kernel as a tool to solve network
# problems or you just want to disallow some particular kinds of traffic
# then you will want to change the default policy to open.  You can also
# do this as your only action by setting the firewall_type to ``open''.
#
# ${fwcmd} add 65000 pass all from any to any


# Prototype setups.
#
case ${firewall_type} in
[Oo][Pp][Ee][Nn])
    ${fwcmd} add 65000 pass all from any to any
    ;;

[Cc][Ll][Ii][Ee][Nn][Tt])
    ############
    # This is a prototype setup that will protect your system somewhat
    # against people from outside your own network.
    #
    # Configuration:
    #  firewall_client_net:        Network address of local IPv4 network.
    #  firewall_client_net_ipv6:    Network address of local IPv6 network.
    ############

    # set this to your local network
    net="$firewall_client_net"
    net6="$firewall_client_net_ipv6"

    # Allow limited broadcast traffic from my own net.
    ${fwcmd} add pass all from ${net} to 255.255.255.255

    # Allow any traffic to or from my own net.
    ${fwcmd} add pass all from me to ${net}
    ${fwcmd} add pass all from ${net} to me
    if [ -n "$net6" ]; then
        ${fwcmd} add pass all from me to ${net6}
        ${fwcmd} add pass all from ${net6} to me
    fi

    if [ -n "$net6" ]; then
        # Allow any link-local multicast traffic
        ${fwcmd} add pass all from fe80::/10 to ff02::/16
        ${fwcmd} add pass all from ${net6} to ff02::/16
        # Allow DHCPv6
        ${fwcmd} add pass udp from fe80::/10 to me 546
    fi
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 15, 2017)

/etc/rc.firewall part 2


```
# Allow TCP through if setup succeeded
    ${fwcmd} add pass tcp from any to any established

    # Allow IP fragments to pass through
    ${fwcmd} add pass all from any to any frag

    # Allow setup of incoming email
    ${fwcmd} add pass tcp from any to me 25 setup

    # Allow setup of outgoing TCP connections only
    ${fwcmd} add pass tcp from me to any setup

    # Disallow setup of all other TCP connections
    ${fwcmd} add deny tcp from any to any setup

    # Allow DNS queries out in the world
    ${fwcmd} add pass udp from me to any 53 keep-state

    # Allow NTP queries out in the world
    ${fwcmd} add pass udp from me to any 123 keep-state

    # Everything else is denied by default, unless the
    # IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT option is set in your kernel
    # config file.
    ;;

[Ss][Ii][Mm][Pp][Ll][Ee])
    ############
    # This is a prototype setup for a simple firewall.  Configure this
    # machine as a DNS and NTP server, and point all the machines
    # on the inside at this machine for those services.
    #
    # Configuration:
    #  firewall_simple_iif:        Inside IPv4 network interface.
    #  firewall_simple_inet:    Inside IPv4 network address.
    #  firewall_simple_oif:        Outside IPv4 network interface.
    #  firewall_simple_onet:    Outside IPv4 network address.
    #  firewall_simple_iif_ipv6:    Inside IPv6 network interface.
    #  firewall_simple_inet_ipv6:    Inside IPv6 network prefix.
    #  firewall_simple_oif_ipv6:    Outside IPv6 network interface.
    #  firewall_simple_onet_ipv6:    Outside IPv6 network prefix.
    ############
    BAD_ADDR_TBL=13

    # set these to your outside interface network
    oif="$firewall_simple_oif"
    onet="$firewall_simple_onet"
    oif6="${firewall_simple_oif_ipv6:-$firewall_simple_oif}"
    onet6="$firewall_simple_onet_ipv6"

    # set these to your inside interface network
    iif="$firewall_simple_iif"
    inet="$firewall_simple_inet"
    iif6="${firewall_simple_iif_ipv6:-$firewall_simple_iif}"
    inet6="$firewall_simple_inet_ipv6"

    # Stop spoofing
    ${fwcmd} add deny all from ${inet} to any in via ${oif}
    ${fwcmd} add deny all from ${onet} to any in via ${iif}
    if [ -n "$inet6" ]; then
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from ${inet6} to any in via ${oif6}
        if [ -n "$onet6" ]; then
            ${fwcmd} add deny all from ${onet6} to any in \
                via ${iif6}
        fi
    fi

    # Define stuff we should never send out or receive in.
    # Stop RFC1918 nets on the outside interface
    ${fwcmd} table ${BAD_ADDR_TBL} flush
    ${fwcmd} table ${BAD_ADDR_TBL} add 10.0.0.0/8
    ${fwcmd} table ${BAD_ADDR_TBL} add 172.16.0.0/12
    ${fwcmd} table ${BAD_ADDR_TBL} add 192.168.0.0/16

    # And stop draft-manning-dsua-03.txt (1 May 2000) nets (includes RESERVED-1,
    # DHCP auto-configuration, NET-TEST, MULTICAST (class D), and class E)
    # on the outside interface
    ${fwcmd} table ${BAD_ADDR_TBL} add 0.0.0.0/8
    ${fwcmd} table ${BAD_ADDR_TBL} add 169.254.0.0/16
    ${fwcmd} table ${BAD_ADDR_TBL} add 192.0.2.0/24
    ${fwcmd} table ${BAD_ADDR_TBL} add 224.0.0.0/4
    ${fwcmd} table ${BAD_ADDR_TBL} add 240.0.0.0/4

    ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to "table($BAD_ADDR_TBL)" via ${oif}

    # Network Address Translation.  This rule is placed here deliberately
    # so that it does not interfere with the surrounding address-checking
    # rules.  If for example one of your internal LAN machines had its IP
    # address set to 192.0.2.1 then an incoming packet for it after being
    # translated by natd(8) would match the `deny' rule above.  Similarly
    # an outgoing packet originated from it before being translated would
    # match the `deny' rule below.
    case ${natd_enable} in
    [Yy][Ee][Ss])
        if [ -n "${natd_interface}" ]; then
            ${fwcmd} add divert natd ip4 from any to any via ${natd_interface}
        fi
        ;;
    esac

    ${fwcmd} add deny all from "table($BAD_ADDR_TBL)" to any via ${oif}
    if [ -n "$inet6" ]; then
        # Stop unique local unicast address on the outside interface
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from fc00::/7 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to fc00::/7 via ${oif6}

        # Stop site-local on the outside interface
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from fec0::/10 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to fec0::/10 via ${oif6}

        # Disallow "internal" addresses to appear on the wire.
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from ::ffff:0.0.0.0/96 to any \
            via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to ::ffff:0.0.0.0/96 \
            via ${oif6}

        # Disallow packets to malicious IPv4 compatible prefix.
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from ::224.0.0.0/100 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to ::224.0.0.0/100 via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from ::127.0.0.0/104 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to ::127.0.0.0/104 via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from ::0.0.0.0/104 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to ::0.0.0.0/104 via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from ::255.0.0.0/104 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to ::255.0.0.0/104 via ${oif6}

        ${fwcmd} add deny all from ::0.0.0.0/96 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to ::0.0.0.0/96 via ${oif6}

        # Disallow packets to malicious 6to4 prefix.
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from 2002:e000::/20 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to 2002:e000::/20 via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from 2002:7f00::/24 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to 2002:7f00::/24 via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from 2002:0000::/24 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to 2002:0000::/24 via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from 2002:ff00::/24 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to 2002:ff00::/24 via ${oif6}

        ${fwcmd} add deny all from 2002:0a00::/24 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to 2002:0a00::/24 via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from 2002:ac10::/28 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to 2002:ac10::/28 via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from 2002:c0a8::/32 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to 2002:c0a8::/32 via ${oif6}

        ${fwcmd} add deny all from ff05::/16 to any via ${oif6}
        ${fwcmd} add deny all from any to ff05::/16 via ${oif6}
    fi

    # Allow TCP through if setup succeeded
    ${fwcmd} add pass tcp from any to any established

    # Allow IP fragments to pass through
    ${fwcmd} add pass all from any to any frag

    # Allow setup of incoming email
    ${fwcmd} add pass tcp from any to me 25 setup

    # Allow access to our DNS
    ${fwcmd} add pass tcp from any to me 53 setup
    ${fwcmd} add pass udp from any to me 53
    ${fwcmd} add pass udp from me 53 to any

    # Allow access to our WWW
    ${fwcmd} add pass tcp from any to me 80 setup

    # Reject&Log all setup of incoming connections from the outside
    ${fwcmd} add deny log ip4 from any to any in via ${oif} setup proto tcp
    if [ -n "$inet6" ]; then
        ${fwcmd} add deny log ip6 from any to any in via ${oif6} \
            setup proto tcp
    fi

    # Allow setup of any other TCP connection
    ${fwcmd} add pass tcp from any to any setup

    # Allow DNS queries out in the world
    ${fwcmd} add pass udp from me to any 53 keep-state

    # Allow NTP queries out in the world
    ${fwcmd} add pass udp from me to any 123 keep-state

    # Everything else is denied by default, unless the
    # IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT option is set in your kernel
    # config file.
    ;;

[Ww][Oo][Rr][Kk][Ss][Tt][Aa][Tt][Ii][Oo][Nn])
    # Configuration:
    #  firewall_myservices:        List of ports/protocols on which this
    #                 host offers services.
    #  firewall_allowservices:    List of IPv4 and/or IPv6 addresses
    #                 that have access to
    #                 $firewall_myservices.
    #  firewall_trusted:        List of IPv4 and/or IPv6 addresses
    #                 that have full access to this host.
    #                 Be very careful when setting this.
    #                 This option can seriously degrade
    #                 the level of protection provided by
    #                 the firewall.
    #  firewall_logdeny:        Boolean (YES/NO) specifying if the
    #                 default denied packets should be
    #                 logged (in /var/log/security).
    #  firewall_nologports:        List of TCP/UDP ports for which
    #                 denied incoming packets are not
    #                 logged.

    # Allow packets for which a state has been built.
    ${fwcmd} add check-state

    # For services permitted below.
    ${fwcmd} add pass tcp  from me to any established

    # Allow any connection out, adding state for each.
    ${fwcmd} add pass tcp  from me to any setup keep-state
    ${fwcmd} add pass udp  from me to any       keep-state
    ${fwcmd} add pass icmp from me to any       keep-state
    if [ $ipv6_available -eq 0 ]; then
        ${fwcmd} add pass ipv6-icmp from me to any keep-state
    fi

    # Allow DHCP.
    ${fwcmd} add pass udp  from 0.0.0.0 68 to 255.255.255.255 67 out
    ${fwcmd} add pass udp  from any 67     to me 68 in
    ${fwcmd} add pass udp  from any 67     to 255.255.255.255 68 in
    if [ $ipv6_available -eq 0 ]; then
        ${fwcmd} add pass udp from fe80::/10 to me 546 in
    fi
    # Some servers will ping the IP while trying to decide if it's
    # still in use.
    ${fwcmd} add pass icmp from any to any icmptype 8
    if [ $ipv6_available -eq 0 ]; then
        ${fwcmd} add pass ipv6-icmp from any to any icmp6type 128,129
    fi

    # Allow "mandatory" ICMP in.
    ${fwcmd} add pass icmp from any to any icmptype 3,4,11
    if [ $ipv6_available -eq 0 ]; then
        ${fwcmd} add pass ipv6-icmp from any to any icmp6type 3
    fi

    # Add permits for this workstations published services below
    # Only IPs and nets in firewall_allowservices is allowed in.
    # If you really wish to let anyone use services on your
    # workstation, then set "firewall_allowservices='any'" in /etc/rc.conf
    #
    # Note: We don't use keep-state as that would allow DoS of
    #       our statetable.
    #       You can add 'keep-state' to the lines for slightly
    #       better performance if you fell that DoS of your
    #       workstation won't be a problem.
    #
    for i in ${firewall_allowservices} ; do
      for j in ${firewall_myservices} ; do
        case $j in
        [0-9A-Za-z]*/[Pp][Rr][Oo][Tt][Oo])
          ${fwcmd} add pass ${j%/[Pp][Rr][Oo][Tt][Oo]} from $i to me
        ;;
        [0-9A-Za-z]*/[Tt][Cc][Pp])
          ${fwcmd} add pass tcp from $i to me ${j%/[Tt][Cc][Pp]}
        ;;
        [0-9A-Za-z]*/[Uu][Dd][Pp])
          ${fwcmd} add pass udp from $i to me ${j%/[Uu][Dd][Pp]}
        ;;
        *[0-9A-Za-z])
          echo "Consider using ${j}/tcp in firewall_myservices." \
            > /dev/stderr
          ${fwcmd} add pass tcp from $i to me $j
        ;;
        *)
          echo "Invalid port in firewall_myservices: $j" > /dev/stderr
        ;;
        esac
      done
    done

    # Allow all connections from trusted IPs.
    # Playing with the content of firewall_trusted could seriously
    # degrade the level of protection provided by the firewall.
    for i in ${firewall_trusted} ; do
      ${fwcmd} add pass ip from $i to me
    done

    ${fwcmd} add 65000 count ip from any to any

    # Drop packets to ports where we don't want logging
    for i in ${firewall_nologports} ; do
      ${fwcmd} add deny { tcp or udp } from any to any $i in
    done

    # Broadcasts and multicasts
    ${fwcmd} add deny ip  from any to 255.255.255.255
    ${fwcmd} add deny ip  from any to 224.0.0.0/24 in    # XXX

    # Noise from routers
    ${fwcmd} add deny udp from any to any 520 in

    # Noise from webbrowsing.
    # The stateful filter is a bit aggressive, and will cause some
    #  connection teardowns to be logged.
    ${fwcmd} add deny tcp from any 80,443 to any 1024-65535 in

    # Deny and (if wanted) log the rest unconditionally.
    log=""
    if [ ${firewall_logdeny:-x} = "YES" -o ${firewall_logdeny:-x} = "yes" ] ; then
      log="log logamount 500"    # The default of 100 is too low.
      sysctl net.inet.ip.fw.verbose=1 >/dev/null
    fi
    ${fwcmd} add deny $log ip from any to any
    ;;

[Cc][Ll][Oo][Ss][Ee][Dd])
    ${fwcmd} add 65000 deny ip from any to any
    ;;
[Uu][Nn][Kk][Nn][Oo][Ww][Nn])
    ;;
*)
    if [ -r "${firewall_type}" ]; then
        ${fwcmd} ${firewall_flags} ${firewall_type}
    fi
    ;;
esac
```

/etc/resolv.conf


```
# Generated by resolvconf
nameserver 192.168.0.1

nameserver 127.0.0.1
options edns0
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 15, 2017)

/etc/fbtab


```
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/etc/fbtab 51237 1999-09-13 17:09:08Z peter $
#
#/dev/ttyv0   0600   /dev/console
#/dev/ttyv0   0600   /dev/pcaudio:/dev/pcaudioctl
linprocfs       /compat/linux/proc  linprocfs       rw      0       0
tmpfs       /compat/linux/dev/shm  tmpfs   rw,mode=1777    0       0
```

/etc/fstab


```
# Device    Mountpoint    FStype    Options    Dump    Pass#
/dev/ada0p2    /        ufs    rw    1    1
/dev/ada0p3    none        swap    sw    0    0
```


/boot/loader.conf


```
kern.vt=vt
   kern.maxfiles="25000"
   nvidia_load="YES"
   nvidia-modeset_load="YES"
   linux_load="YES
  vboxdrv_load="YES"
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 15, 2017)

/var/log/X.0.log part 1


```
[    90.789]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[    90.790] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    90.790] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE amd64
[    90.790] Current Operating System: FreeBSD lrc572lrc.com 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 02:08:28 UTC 2017     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[    90.790] Build Date: 10 December 2017  06:51:17PM
[    90.790] 
[    90.790] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[    90.790]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    90.790] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    90.790] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Dec 14 18:34:56 2017
[    90.859] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    90.899] (==) ServerLayout "DualSreen"
[    90.899] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    90.899] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    90.899] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
[    90.899] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
[    90.899] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
[    90.899] (**) |   |-->Device "Device1"
[    90.899] (**) Option "Xinerama" "1"
[    90.899] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    90.899] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    90.899] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    90.909] (**) Xinerama: enabled
[    90.909] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    91.105] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts/encodings/".
[    91.105]    Entry deleted from font path.
[    91.105]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts/encodings/").
[    91.105] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts/oiio/".
[    91.106]    Entry deleted from font path.
[    91.106]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts/oiio/").
[    91.118] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts/util/".
[    91.118]    Entry deleted from font path.
[    91.118]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts/util/").
[    91.137] (**) FontPath set to:
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/cantarell/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/cyrillic/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/dejavu/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/webfonts/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[    91.137] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    91.137] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
   If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    91.137] (II) Loader magic: 0x80cc10
[    91.137] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    91.137]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    91.137]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[    91.137]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[    91.137]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    91.137] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0f00:1458:3544 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    91.137] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    91.137] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
[    91.137] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in
[    91.137] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    91.157] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    91.513] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    91.513]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[    91.513]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    91.513] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  384.90  Tue Sep 19 17:25:09 PDT 2017
[    91.517] (II) LoadModule: "record"
[    91.517] (II) Module "record" already built-in
[    91.517] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[    91.517] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[    91.560] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    91.560]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[    91.560]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    91.571] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  384.90  Tue Sep 19 17:02:53 PDT 2017
[    91.571] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[    91.571] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    91.571] (--) using VT number 9

[    91.590] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    91.590] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    91.590] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    91.609] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    91.609]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    91.609]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    91.609] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[    91.609] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[    91.625] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[    91.634] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    91.634]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    91.634]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    91.634] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[    91.634] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[    91.634] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[    91.635] (WW) NVIDIA: The Composite and Xinerama extensions are both enabled, which
[    91.635] (WW) NVIDIA:     is an unsupported configuration.  The driver will continue
[    91.635] (WW) NVIDIA:     to load, but may behave strangely.
[    91.635] (WW) NVIDIA: Xinerama is enabled, so RandR has likely been disabled by the
[    91.635] (WW) NVIDIA:     X server.
[    91.636] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    91.636] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    91.636] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[    91.636] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    91.636] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    91.636] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "False"
[    91.636] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
[    91.636] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MultiGPU" "Off"
[    91.637] (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA Multi-GPU disabled.
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 15, 2017)

/var/log.0.log part 2

```
[    91.637] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "HDMI-0: 1920x1080_60 +0+0; HDMI-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
[    91.637] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "MetaModes" "DVI-I-0: 1280x1024_75 +0+0; {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_75 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_70 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 1024x768_60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 832x624 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_75 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_72 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 800x600_56 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 720x400 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 700x525 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 700x525d60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_75 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_73 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_72 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_60 +0+0 {rotation=right}; DVI-I-0: 640x480_60_0 +0+0 {rotation=right}"
[    91.637] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[    92.206] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:1:0:0
[    92.206] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0
[    92.206] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1
[    92.206] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0
[    92.206] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1 (boot)
[    92.207] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 630 (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[    92.207] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[    92.207] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.aa.00.09
[    92.207] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[    92.209] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: disconnected
[    92.209] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    92.209] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[    92.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2043 (CRT-1): connected
[    92.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): LG Electronics W2043 (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    92.224] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[    92.227] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: disconnected
[    92.227] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS
[    92.227] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    92.227] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[    92.242] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[    92.242] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[    92.242] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[    92.242] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[    92.245] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
[    92.245] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "HDMI-0:1920x1080_60+0+0"
[    92.245] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "HDMI-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0"
[    92.245] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080
[    92.255] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option
[    92.255] (**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    92.255] (==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888
[    92.255] (==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor
[    92.255] (==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[    92.255] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "UseEdidDpi" "False"
[    92.255] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"
[    92.255] (**) NVIDIA(1): Option "MultiGPU" "Off"
[    92.255] (**) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA Multi-GPU disabled.
[    92.255] (II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 630 (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
[    92.255] (--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[    92.255] (--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 70.08.aa.00.09
[    92.255] (II) NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[    92.256] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:1280x1024_75+0+0"; removing.
[    92.256] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "{rotation=right}"; removing.
[    92.256] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:1024x768+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.256] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.256] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:1024x768_75+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:1024x768_70+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:1024x768_60+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:832x624+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:800x600+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:800x600_75+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:800x600_72+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:800x600_60+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:800x600_56+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:720x400+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:700x525+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:700x525d60+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:640x480+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:640x480_75+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:640x480_73+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:640x480_72+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:640x480_60+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): No valid modes for "DVI-I-0:640x480_60_0+0+0{rotation=right}";
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     removing.
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):     "nvidia-auto-select".
[    92.257] (WW) NVIDIA(1):
[    92.257] (II) NVIDIA(1): Validated MetaModes:
[    92.257] (II) NVIDIA(1):     "CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select"
[    92.257] (**) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size configured to be 2560 x 1600
[    92.262] (**) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option
[    92.262] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    92.262] (II) NVIDIA: Reserving 6144.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
[    92.262] (II) NVIDIA:     access.
[    92.280] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "HDMI-0:1920x1080_60+0+0"
[    92.339] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[    92.339] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled
[    92.339] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    92.340] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
[    92.340] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "Enable" is not used
[    92.340] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" is not used
[    92.340] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[    92.340] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    92.340] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[    92.340] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    92.340] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[    92.340] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not registering RandR
[    92.340] (==) RandR enabled
[    92.358] (II) NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select"
[    92.404] (==) NVIDIA(1): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[    92.404] (==) NVIDIA(1): Backing store enabled
[    92.404] (==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled
[    92.404] (**) NVIDIA(1): DPMS enabled
[    92.404] (WW) NVIDIA(1): Option "Enable" is not used
[    92.404] (WW) NVIDIA(1): Option "TwinView" is not used
[    92.404] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[    92.404] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    92.404] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[    92.404] (II) NVIDIA(1): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    92.404] (II) NVIDIA(1): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[    92.404] (WW) NVIDIA(1): Not registering RandR
[    92.404] (==) RandR enabled
[    92.405] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[    92.405] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.
[    92.909] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[    92.909] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[    92.909] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[    92.910] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[    92.919] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    92.919]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[    92.919]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    92.919]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[    92.919] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[    92.919] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[    92.919] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[    92.919] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[    92.919] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[    92.919] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[    92.919] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[    92.919] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[    92.919] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    92.919] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd0
[    92.919] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[    92.919] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[    92.919] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[    92.919] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[    92.935] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    92.935]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.2
[    92.935]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    92.935]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[    92.935] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[    92.935] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[    92.935] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[    92.935] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[    92.935] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[    92.935] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[    92.935] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[    92.935] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[    92.935] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[    92.935] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[    92.935] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[    92.935] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[    92.935] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    92.935] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    92.935] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[    92.935] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[    92.935] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
[  1051.894] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "HDMI-0:1366x768"
[  1058.631] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "HDMI-0:1920x1080_60+0+0"
[  6706.760] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[  6706.760] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[  6706.760] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  6706.760] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[  6706.775] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[  6706.775] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[  6706.775] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  6706.775] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[  7190.958] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[  7190.958] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[  7190.958] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  7190.958] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[  7190.973] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[  7190.973] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[  7190.973] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  7190.973] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 12663.935] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 12663.935] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 12663.935] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 12663.935] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 12663.950] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 12663.950] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 12663.950] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 12663.950] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 13320.087] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 13320.087] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 13320.087] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 13320.087] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 13320.102] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 13320.102] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 13320.102] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 13320.102] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 14221.842] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 14221.842] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 14221.842] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 14221.842] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 14221.857] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 14221.857] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 14221.857] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 14221.857] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 15065.890] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 15065.890] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 15065.890] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 15065.890] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 15065.905] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 15065.905] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 15065.905] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 15065.905] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 19624.813] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 19624.813] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 19624.813] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 19624.813] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 19624.828] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 19624.828] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 19624.828] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 19624.828] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 19638.564] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 19638.564] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 19638.564] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 19638.564] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 19638.579] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 19638.579] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 19638.579] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 19638.579] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 20282.496] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 20282.496] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 20282.496] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 20282.496] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 20282.511] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 20282.511] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 20282.511] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 20282.511] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 62356.364] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 62356.364] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 62356.364] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 62356.364] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[ 62356.379] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): connected
[ 62356.379] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): Internal TMDS
[ 62356.379] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DTV (DFP-1): 225.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[ 62356.379] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
```


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 15, 2017)

dmesg


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 15, 2017)

ports installed


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 15, 2017)

pciconf


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x01508086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x01518086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:   class=0x0c0330 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:22:0:   class=0x078000 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C216 Chipset Family MEI Controller'
    class      = simple comms
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e2d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:   class=0x040300 card=0x84a81043 chip=0x1e208086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e108086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:5:   class=0x060400 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e1a8086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:6:   class=0x060401 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e448086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Z77 Express Chipset LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:   class=0x010601 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e028086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x84ca1043 chip=0x1e228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x35441458 chip=0x0f0010de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GF108 [GeForce GT 630]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:   class=0x040300 card=0x35441458 chip=0x0bea10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GF108 High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib3@pci0:2:0:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x10801b21 rev=0x01 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcm0@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0x040100 card=0x011113f6 chip=0x011113f6 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'C-Media Electronics Inc'
    device     = 'CMI8738/CMI8768 PCI Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
re0@pci0:4:0:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x85051043 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
pcib6@pci0:5:0:0:   class=0x060401 card=0x84891043 chip=0x10801b21 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi, Yandri Loor.

I don't know what you did to populate your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d directory like that, but the only thing I have in mine is this one file, driver-nvidia.conf:


```
Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "nvidia"
        #BusID      "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection
```


My /etc/X11/xorg.conf file looks like this:


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 384.59  (root@obake)  Tue Nov 28 10:56:02 CST 2017

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

You're getting a lot of "No valid modes" warnings for some options you're using in yours. Notice I don't have multiple instances of Screen or Device like you do.


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 15, 2017)

A small suggestion regarding openbox window manager (x11-wm/openbox). It is not a full desktop environment when launched. You would only view a small arrow cursor near the center of the
X-system; and use your right mouse click to view the drop-down menu of choices from there.


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 15, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Hi, Yandri Loor.
> 
> I don't know what you did to populate your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d directory like that, but the only thing I have in mine is this one file, driver-nvidia.conf:
> 
> ...


I'm working with x11-servers/xorg-server, I do not know if I have something to do but I never had an /etc/X11/xorg.conf, so I followed the instructions of the x.org wiki and the FreeBSD manual, where says that it is better to separate the configuration file in several modules, under /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d so this is the result, having had different modules for a quick search of the module that needs to be modified , so send all the settings I made.


----------



## Yandri Loor (Dec 16, 2017)

bookwormep said:


> A small suggestion regarding openbox window manager (x11-wm/openbox). It is not a full desktop environment when launched. You would only view a small arrow cursor near the center of the
> X-system; and use your right mouse click to view the drop-down menu of choices from there.


Thank you for having reviewed my information but if you noticed I have installed x11/wbar, deskutils/pypanel and graphics/feh, to have a start bar and desktop background
Here is my $HOME/.config /openbox /autoconf.sh

```
#!/bin/sh
   
# Programs that will run after Openbox has started
# Set the wallpaper
# Run a Composite manager
 xcompmgr -c -t-5 -l-5 -r4.2 -o.55 &
# SCIM support (for typing non-english characters)
scim -d &
# A panel for good times
   fbpanel &
   (sleep 2 && wbar) &
   feh --bg-scale freebsd.jpg &
   (sleep 2 && pypanel) &
   urxvtd -q -f -o
   rxvt
   rxvt-unicode
```


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 16, 2017)

I would offer this suggestion. The first is just a test, we (as users) are urged to allow Xorg to auto-configure itself.
Save all of your carefully prepared xorg.conf.d files and directories that you have made already.
Second, I am not sure how, or if, you have set up an ~/.xinitrc
You might want to give this file user permissions and code:

```
exec openbox-session
```
So, from a command line prompt shell (without any xorg.conf.d files and/or directories):

```
$ startx
```

Finally, openbox may need to have dependencies installed like: 'obconf' and possibly 'obmenu'.

I hope this suggestion helps you!


----------

